# CRNA and Anesthesia



## bmm3333 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have an anesthesiologist who started the anesthesia on a patient. During the surgery the anesthesiologist had to leave. Our CRNA stepped in and finished the anesthesia and recovery.

Can someone please advise on how to bill cases in these instances?

Thanks


----------



## michtitus (Oct 12, 2008)

*reply to anesthsia question*

Acording to the anesthesia guidelines of the cpt, it stated that codes 
99148 or 99149, or 99149,99150 . It depends on age of patient and time under. I hope it helps.


----------



## bmm3333 (Oct 13, 2008)

The anesthesia code that were using is 01810. I'm trying to figure out how to actually bill for the services.

The anesthesiologist did the pre anesthesia, started the anesthesia, but half way through the anesthesia had to leave.. Our CRNA came in during the anesthesia and finished it, as well as did the post anesthesia..

Do we bill the AA for his time and the CRNA for hers?

Say anesthesia was from 9am to 11am.
Our anesthesia performed from 9am to 10am
Our CRNA performed from 10am to 11am

I'm confused, as I have never encountered this type of instance.

Thank you


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 13, 2008)

Is your CRNA personally performing OR being medically directed?

Julie, CPC


----------

